# Cole's Journal ~ A young saddlebreds journey



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

I am living a little girls dream. I spent years wanting a saddleseat saddlebred, but my life brought me many other amazing horses instead. This year I chose to make my dream happen. I bought a 3 year old saddlebred gelding. 
This breed ( along with the arabians)has been such a big part of my life, and there seems to be a lot of things that are misunderstood.I would like to do my part in helping people understand the breed as a whole, not just the saddleseat ones. They are soo much more than just saddleseat horses. My plan with Cole is to do it all. He will be the last young horse I will bring along, and he is to be my horse partner for life. There are a lot of things I have done but there are so many things I havent. I plan to learn to jump, drive, maybe some extreme cowboy racing type stuff, etc...all on my saddlebred. 

I have had him 2 weeks today. I bought him based off of some pics and a very basic description. But I felt compelled to gamble. I won the jackpot.
This is where we start, wtc and green, but kind, and willing. 

Here he is...


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Club foot??!!
Well The farrier came out to trim and remove the shoes he had on. My farrier, Bill, is very good. He specailizes in arabs, saddlebreds and Walkers. He said immeadiatly ' well, he has the classic saddlebred club foot." I knew his feet looked off to me, but I couldnt place it. I just figured it was because I am used to seeing regular trimmed feet. Cole has been left to grow out and had shoes on the rear, he was being gaited. He said it was no big deal, he isnt lame and its not a bad one. He is doing his part, as his farrier. OK, now Im learning all about club feet. 
I have ridden him about 4 times now. He saddles up like a pro, but has ear issues, so bridiling is a bit difficult, but we are working on it. He has a very nice walk, he actually moves forward. His trot, wonderfull. It can be low and long strided or up and moving. Its not consistent, but thats will come in time. His canter....it needs some...smoothing. He picks it up fairly quickly and on the right leads, but it is a takeoff. Not nessacairly fast, but big. I dont know how to explain it. I nearly came off the first time.
He is still a happy guy and is very interested in people. I simply cant wait to see where we will go, but here we go.


----------

